# Audio drivers for HP Compaq dx2000 drivers



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

help need audio (A 97)drivers for hp compaq dx2000 drivers


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

This Should be the driver for it ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
the homepage is Http://www.realtek.com.tw


----------



## onensp (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks, where are you and your name?


----------

